# thinking of joining westwood gym in leopardstown, does anyone know the monthly fee?



## Society (20 Sep 2010)

I'm thinking of joining westwood gym in leopardstown,  does anyone know the monthly fee?


----------



## noel_c (21 Sep 2010)

Society said:


> I'm thinking of joining westwood gym in leopardstown,  does anyone know the monthly fee?



I left Westwood earlier this year as couldn't justify the fees and the regular disruption from Leopardstown races was inconvenient. When I questioned the fees I was told in no uncertain terms they werent up for negotiation and I could take my business elsewhere. I do miss the pool but that's it.

A friend went on a tour in the summer and he said its now €500 joining and €75 per month after that. Amazed they've increased their fees in this climate when others are cutting prices.


----------



## Society (21 Sep 2010)

That's very high monthly membership.  Has anyone been successful in getting a better deal?


----------



## alaskaonline (22 Sep 2010)

Heya, the joining fee does change constantly and if you're on their newsletter you get good offers through the post. I wasn't a member until last week but they finally convinced by the joining fee of 49.99 Euro. The monthly fee is 75 Euro but unlike the Alsaa for example where you have to pay extra, here is everything included. You will also get discounts for the onsite Creche services (Nursery, Toddlers, Pre-School, Afterschool Care, Drop in/ off) and Re-Fresh.

You can also chose between Peak hours and non peak hours. If you go for second option it's 50 Euro per month.

As said, I only joined now but I have been using the pool before through "free trial" offers and liked it a lot. My little one loves swimming and the Fitzone part so there is something for everyone.

(in case this read like an advertisement for Westwood - it's not! Because I joined last week, I just happen to have all info at hand )


----------



## Society (22 Sep 2010)

Thanks, that's very helpful.


----------



## ccraig (23 Sep 2010)

*Get recommended*

Hey society
I think they drop the sign up fee if a member invites/recommends you. If so, ask one of these guys to nominate you. Costs them nothing and saves you a few quid.

It's great for squash and tennis


----------



## Staples (28 Sep 2010)

I made a casual enquiry some years ago anf they regulalrly send me letters offering me the discounted joining fee.  There's nothing exclusive about it.


----------

